
Holistic Info-Sec for Web Developers - LethalDuck
https://leanpub.com/holistic-infosec-for-web-developers
======
LethalDuck
Would love to get your feedback on my new book. You can read on-line for free,
or purchase the ebook on LeanPub or physical book on Amazon

